# Finally picked up a ridgid brick.... Now how do i use it??



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Picked up a new piece of equip today, Any tips tricks or basic 101 advice in how to use it? Never had Any line tracing or locating equip in the past, always subbed out my slab leaks and locates, looking to buy a fisher xlt next, just trying to do my homework on it, would rather buy top of the line stuff if I'm gonna do it, Any suggestions?? Thanks in advance guys, I'm using a ridgid scout with my cam now


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....159.2079.19j6.25.0...0.0...1ac.1.IkhQ8ATmpPE


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

What do you have as a receiver? A scout or better? And what do you want to locate? Gas tracer wire, water lines , charge a seesnake cable to find the path of the push rod instead of just the camera sonde? You can also attach it to snake cables for lines you can not camera to find the depth and path. You have a whole world in front of you it just takes practice and logic.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Also watch the vid gear linked to.
Then go to a gas or water line that you know maybe your own?
Main thing to remember you are not tracing your target you are tracing the circuit that you have made. You make a connection to the target thats easy, now you need to make a ground that is where it gets tricky The ground is the signal return path completing the circuit. I like to go ground rod in front of me or to the right. try lots of different spot on a line you know to get the highest numbers on the receiver. Now you need to choose a freq. to use, start with 33mhz for most work it is a good choice. After you have traced a line that you know start all over with different freqs and you will see how it changes. Once you have done this you will start getting used to your equipment. Also usually the first 2 feet or so where you made your connections will have heavy distortion so jump out a few feet to get a good signal.


----------

